# 18' starcraft restoration project.



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i just picked up a 18'starcraft with 100 hp johnson for a song!
i have the demo done and need to rewire. 
can some one tell me or give me a diagram of how to do this?
and what i need as far as panel, wire guage and how to run it.
not looking to put a bunch of accesories just the basic nav light, bilge, power to motor, and trolling motor.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Boat Burning Party on the sugar .Or where ever its going to happen :lol:


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

All you need you can get right from cabelas. I restored a 21 foot starcraft years ago.It is a great fishing boat. there are many great books out there on boat wiring, I sugest picking one up , you will then have all the info you will need. l


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Got a 17' SeaNymph that looks exactly like yours. 
Did the wiring & floor myself.
If you want you can pop over and check it out.
Built the front platform with a trap door to get at the batteries up front.
Don't have any pics of it on my computer.


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

I know you probably need it done soon but if you wait till late May / early June I will help you do it. I should be moved by then and wont be too far from you. I just made an offer Friday on a new place.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Buy yourself a switch panel, lights, and a 100 ft extension cord and i will come help you do that. I find extension cord is the best for these applications. Boaters value in wyandotte will have most of what you need. I can probly give you a hand in trade for a couple trips out


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

suckerbass said:


> I know you probably need it done soon but if you wait till late May / early June I will help you do it. I should be moved by then and wont be too far from you. I just made an offer Friday on a new place.


hope it works out, where you buying? we'll put a dent in the "eye" population like the old days!!

hook= just picked up fuse/switch panel today, do i need to get a buss bar for neg?

what do i need for motor protection on battery? my old boat had a curcuit breaker at the battery terminal.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

new foam and wood in the floor done, i'll post pics tomorrow
hey mike, if i have two 12v batteries and i want to put them together still as 12v how do i hook em up. i know you told me before but that was alot of braincells ago!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

bolodunn said:


> new foam and wood in the floor done, i'll post pics tomorrow
> hey mike, if i have two 12v batteries and i want to put them together still as 12v how do i hook em up. i know you told me before but that was alot of braincells ago!!


+ to +, - to - 

Great looking project!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

Burksee said:


> + to +, - to -
> 
> !


Dude!!! Really!!! i have no business messing with the power if i'm that dumb!!
D D DEE! thanx burksee


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

bolodunn said:


> Dude!!! Really!!! i have no business messing with the power if i'm that dumb!!
> D D DEE! thanx burksee


Oh, no problem. Better to ask than be sorry later on. I see guys with trucks that add a battery then run it in series, you should see all the fun stuff that happens when you apply 24v to a 12v system! LOL! 

BTW - if you dont mind me asking, where are you getting your carpet? I've got a re-flooring project to get at soon myself. :sad:


----------



## sparkville (Apr 20, 2006)

bolodunn said:


> new foam and wood in the floor done, i'll post pics tomorrow
> hey mike, if i have two 12v batteries and i want to put them together still as 12v how do i hook em up. i know you told me before but that was alot of braincells ago!!


What type of wood did you use for the floor?


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

yep just like burksee sayed + to +, - to - that will keep you at 12v. 
I made an offer on a house in Huron twp. and I am looking in Flatrock, Brownstown twp and Rockwood.


----------



## F-Walleye (Sep 13, 2004)

I've been looking for a boat exactly like that to do a restoration to. Looking forward to following the progress. Have any leads on boats you may have came across?


----------



## djmoore34 (Dec 31, 2008)

I would be interested too, on your progress. Keep posting pics and commentary if you can!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

go to the library and get a copy of the 12 volt bible. will explain how to calculate expected loads and such.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

sparkville said:


> What type of wood did you use for the floor?


i just used 5/8" plywood from home depot. 12.00 a sheet. i sprayed it with sealer that i had layin around. treated wood was 37.00 a sheet and i don't even want to know what marine board is.

home depot has grey in/outdoor carpet for .49 a sq. ft. i put the same stuff on my porch 8 yrs. ago with direct weather and traffic and its still good. its nice stuff too not the fake grass looking stuff.

i got this boat from a buddy's uncle $500. and runs. can't tell from pics but this thing is huge. i've seen some like this on craig list but they were i/o motors and i'm not a fan. oh, and it came with 4 new batteries and a 50lb minnkota bow mount. 

i will have more pics this weekend. wiring and carpet!

p.s. thanks for all the help and pm's if i can find the damn seats and base's


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Well I am bringing my boat home tomorrow to do exactly that, replace the floor. I am then puting it up for sale. 2 boats and working part time, something has got to go. If you need any help with the wiring, PM me. I am local and can probly give you a hand.


----------



## cshire (Sep 10, 2004)

bolodunn said:


> home depot has grey in/outdoor carpet for .49 a sq. ft. i put the same stuff on my porch 8 yrs. ago with direct weather and traffic and its still good. its nice stuff too not the fake grass looking stuff.



When I redid the floor in my 16' I used garage floor epoxy paint with the sand texture material added to provide traction. The paint was about $30/gallon from Home Depot and I used about 1/2 gallon so I'll have plenty left over for any touchups I may need to do.

I went with traction paint instead of carpet because I hate dropping a jig or lure in the bottom of the boat and spending 10 minutes trying to get the *%^# hook out of the carpet. The painted floor will make for hose clean out of mud, blood, feathers, etc. when duck hunting and will also let boat dry out quicker while carpet will hold water against the wood for a long time.

Carpet would be nicer on bare feet for summer time playing around with the kids and stuff.

Just another option to consider.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

cshire, Thanks! I like your idea about sealing the wood with garage floor epoxy paint! I've got to redo the floor in an older Four Winns this year and was planning on putting carpet down. Going the route of HD plywood as bolodunn did along with your idea for using the epoxy paint to seal the wood before I put carpet down I'm starting to feel better about this project!


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

bolodunn said:


> i just used 5/8" plywood from home depot. 12.00 a sheet. i sprayed it with sealer that i had layin around. treated wood was 37.00 a sheet and i don't even want to know what marine board is.
> 
> home depot has grey in/outdoor carpet for .49 a sq. ft. i put the same stuff on my porch 8 yrs. ago with direct weather and traffic and its still good. its nice stuff too not the fake grass looking stuff.
> 
> ...


Just to put it out there, I was told not to use treated against aluminum.
Has a caustic effect.

When I did my floor was told be the shop that put in some rivets to just use regular plywood like you did and paint it w/fiberglass resin.
Sealed it up good but problem was it's so thick after 2 coats the pieces didn't fit anymore. Had to shave the sides and ends and reseal.
I'll be interested it how the sealer you used holds up if I ever need to do it again. 
Can't remember where I got my carpet (Lowes or HD) but I found a beige/brown type color which went better with my boats color. They also had a better grade of marine carpet, more for a pleasure craft.

What kind of seats are you looking for? 
What was in my boat when I bought it was pedistal seats which gives me more room in the back since it's only a 16+ footer. Just upgraded the actual seats to high back ones. Also have a ped seat up front on the platform. 
Put a foam type rod holder on the platform to hold rods when driving down the road. Something to think about.


----------



## Robbymi (Apr 5, 2006)

this site is a great help

Boatbuilder's Handbook

http://www.uscgboating.org/safety/boatbuilder/index.htm


i did one just like yours many years ago, i love doing it

Have Fun
Robby


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I have used treated in all my boats and never seen a negative effect. The only thing I seen wrong ist it dont last any longer then sealed up regular plywood


----------



## sparkville (Apr 20, 2006)

Hookineyezz said:


> I have used treated in all my boats and never seen a negative effect. The only thing I seen wrong ist it dont last any longer then sealed up regular plywood


Same here. Didn't want to pony up for the marine board. So I wasted money on treated wood that did not last anyway. Floor epoxy is a great idea.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

FERG 06 said:


> What kind of seats are you looking for?
> What was in my boat when I bought it was pedistal seats which gives me more room in the back since it's only a 16+ footer. Just upgraded the actual seats to high back ones. Also have a ped seat up front on the platform.
> Put a foam type rod holder on the platform to hold rods when driving down the road. Something to think about.


folding seats with pedistals, really only need 2 for now and a butt seat for up front.

i've got the old console in for the driver, just a side console, prolly wont put the other side on. but, it looks like crap. have to see if i can find a new plastic one if i can. 

i have considered the epoxy paint aswell. better make up my mind by the weekend.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

the floor is in the sides have been done and the gunnels are stripped..
finishing the bow platform and cockpit tomorrow. here is what i have.

oh yeah, hey "hook", you still wanna gimme a hand with that electric? one day this week?


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

bolodunn said:


> the floor is in the sides have been done and the gunnels are stripped..
> finishing the bow platform and cockpit tomorrow. here is what i have.
> 
> oh yeah, hey "hook", you still wanna gimme a hand with that electric? one day this week?


 Have to say your making that look very nice.Going to be something to be proud of ,Mich


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I am quite positive I can give you a hand if you would like. I can help with the switch panel, the lights and the bilge.


----------



## daddy228 (Jul 26, 2008)

boat looks great. is the project finished? would like to see pics of it finished. better yet pics of some walleye making a mess of that knew floor


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Looking good!!!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

almost done as far as fishable. my neighbor is going to paint the hull in june. i did however put it in the water yesterday to check the motor and see if it floats! with great help from tonga the motor runs like a top!! i sure am glad you were around to help and walk me threw things!! i still need to score some seats and cover the gunnels.

as of now 
$500. boat, motor, trailer
$100 starter
$40 new impeller
$40 new wood
$60 new carpet
$15 fire exting.
not bad. i would not be affraid of an old fixer-uper!
and if the wally's want to jack up my new flooring "Bring it"! thats a good problem to have!


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

No problem glad to hear she is doing well.
I may be some help with the seats, I will be looking at a wrecked bass boat Wednesday and if the seats and hardware are decent I will snatch them for you!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i don't now if ozzgood2001's posts from years back are still around, but we fixed up a starcraft 18.5'er that was nearly the same condition to start. turned out pretty darn nice if i don't say so myself.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Wow good progress and nice work.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Lookin good BD! On the gunnels are you considering carpet? I saw a boat last year up on Houghon Lake, the guy had sealed the wood then put that roll on bed liner stuff on. No carpet at all. I'm not sure how durable it will be long term but his thoughts were it would last longer than the carpet.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Well Im sorry to report the scavengers beat us to the bass boat and the seats and hardware were long gone.
Those vultures took about everything you could imagine even the electric panel from the bow and the pumps.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks for the heads up anyway, how do you find those deals? that might be the way to go.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Well if deal with boats all the time you tend to know a lot of people who also deal with boats and well thats it really. I think back in the day they called it being connected 
Wish I could have scored you those seats and goodies but we got what we were originally after a 2.0L merc with a bad case of road rash for my buddys tron.


----------



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

Where were all you guys when I was getting rid of my boat? 16ft version needed all the same kinds of work. Let it go for $300. Its now probably a lawn ornament in Ohio. (guy drove up here for it)

Anyway, your boat looks great. Kinda makes me wish I wouldve kept my old turd. Had it a year, never had a fish on its deck under my comand - LOL


----------

